# Packing advice needed for two weeks abroad, business travel: what and how?



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm organizing a business trip to West Africa via Paris, with a few days in Paris. Working, not playing, in both locations. To me, that means I bring my suits. But how many should I bring? Moreover, what is the best way to pack suits and dress shirts?


----------

